# Alwyn string quartets



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone? New for me, just starting to explore, but I certainly like it so far. Recommended recordings?

TIA,
-09


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I like them (Maggini Quartet, Naxos is the CD I have). In general, I find Alwyn's music quite rewarding.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I like them (Maggini Quartet, Naxos is the CD I have). In general, I find Alwyn's music quite rewarding.


Thanks, Art Rock! I'll mosey on over to amazon and see what I can find....


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, Maggini Quartet on Naxos, seconded. I have heard them, when we were constructing the TC top 200 string quartet list, but I don't have the recordings myself yet. I do mean to acquire them in time as I remember being favourably impressed.


----------

